# Partly fermented wine?



## Mazaruni (Jun 21, 2019)

Anyone know the term for wine you drink when it's partly fermented, still sweet, maybe 5% ABV, a little bubbly? I saw a few articles about it recently but I can't recall the term. Not pet-nat.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 22, 2019)

Mazaruni said:


> Anyone know the term for wine you drink when it's partly fermented, still sweet, maybe 5% ABV, a little bubbly? I saw a few articles about it recently but I can't recall the term. Not pet-nat.



Do you mean Federweisser?


----------



## Mazaruni (Jun 23, 2019)

Yeah, I think it's that, but your link helped me find Neuer Wein. I think that's the term I saw. I'm making a faux version with second run blackberry goop.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 23, 2019)

That is funny! I couldn't quite remember how to spell Federweisser, so I found it by googling "Neuer wein"!


----------



## GretchenR (Jun 10, 2022)

I love Federweisser and Zwiebelkuchen -- perfect combination. But if you want a home version, try this. Welch's white grape juice in the plastic jug -- 64 ounces -- add 3/4 cup of sugar, sprinkle in a little yeast (1/4 tsp or so). Put a bung and an air lock and leave it on the counter. It will start fermenting and the bubbles will come faster and faster. When they start slowing down, put the whole thing in the refrigerator to mostly halt the fermentation. Drink within a day or two. Half fermented, sweet, bubbly, mildly alcoholic, a fun party beverage. It's not Federweisser for sure, but it's maybe Federweisser-adjacent.


----------

